# Waltham C????



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Not sure what year this one was produced. Both front cover and caseback cover unscrew. The strange thing is (to me anyways) when I unscrew the face cover I see a number on the case in regular numerals. On the inside of the face cover the same number is there except it's in roman numerals. These don't exactly correspond to the details on the caseback though.

As I understand it's a filled case as opposed to solid precious. The case diameter is about 55mm. or would that be 2"&5/32nds. Overall it's about 17mm thick.

It still runs well and is in pretty good nick what ever it's age.










Details inside caseback










Movt. Details










"Montauk , Fahy's".... Is inscribed inside the caseback also.

These shiny's ain't arf difficult to photograph trying to deal with the reflection.

These were supposed to have been part and parcel with my first post. Better sized scans. Agreed?

A nice pair??


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there,

Nice pocket watch. from the serial numbers I have of Waltham's the movement was made between 1895 and 1899.

If the numbers on the front casing do not match, sounds to me like the bezel or even the whole case has been replaced at some time.

Rabbit


----------



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Nice pocket watch. from the serial numbers I have of Waltham's the movement was made between 1895 and 1899.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that bit of info Rabbit. The numbers on the front cover and case do match, and they also correspond with the numbers in the caseback all for execpt the first 51*****. If that makes sense. In other words the number in the case back begins 51...... but on the front only the next five numbers are stamped.(76869)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Made in 1896, it's a model 1883, 18-size, unadjusted, 7 jewels.. a simple version if the 1883 calibre.

Andreas


----------

